# Looking for pr0n artist



## GatodeCafe (Oct 8, 2010)

Feel free to move or delete if this isn't permissible.

So I'm looking for this yiffy artist, whom I'm 100% sure either had or currently has an FA. He has sort of a sketchy, black-and-white style and his work tends to be cuckolding-influenced. 

Pieces in particular I remember are one where some avian is giving a dude head (she's a hooker, I think) and his buddies, seeing the beak are like "Duz it hurt".

Another one had a girl banging a wolf, while on her cellphone with her boyfriend. That one in particular used to be on e621, but I suppose it got lost or deleted or something. Thanks dudes!


----------



## Taralack (Oct 8, 2010)

Post pics?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 8, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Post pics?


 
That's just it :/ I don't have any dood.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm starting to understand your thing for your stepmom.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Another one had a girl banging a wolf, while on her cellphone with her boyfriend. That one in particular used to be on e621, but I suppose it got lost or deleted or something. Thanks dudes!


 That sounds familiar, I've seen several pictures like that (dudes playing video games while getting blowjobs, answering the phone while having sex, etc). 

Unfortunately all I have saved is this (NSFW).

Also I'm having a hard time finding artists who do nice sketchy work as well. If you find either, please let me know? Thanks. (I tried to look up the tag "distraction" and "phone" on e6, couldn't find that pic for you, sorry.)


----------

